# Howdy from Calgary South



## Jimbojones (Apr 19, 2016)

Met up with a number of the members last weekend;  lots of interesting talk and projects so I decided to join the forum.

Obviously metalwork is a hobby of mine; also do some stuff in plastics and wood...justifies buying tools and everyone needs to build a business case, right? 

Hate seeing things poorly made/throw-away so I enjoy making parts to reinforce or repair things.  Sometimes it's nothing more than making a tool holder or jig for some other (eventual) project.

I'm in to motorsports; includes motorcycling and my little white JDM car (love talking about it so if you don't want to know...dont ask).  Find that I occassionally have to make parts for them since they're not readily available/what made doesn't suit my need/outrageously expensive to buy.  Gives me a sense a pride to conjure up something from scratch and others that appreciate that effort/attention make it even more enjoyable so let's make some chips!


----------

